# XD Holster Truck Install



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Found some old heavy duty velcro around today. It's the good stiff stuff, about 2 inches thick. Gave me an idea I've been thinking about for a while. The front edge of my driver's seat is upolstered in carpet. I cut a piece of the plastic hook side to fit, wrapped it around the front of my seat, and slid on the garbage holster that came with my XD45. I positioned the holster right under my right thigh, so that the gun is fully obscured by my right leg, and also accessable from the passenger side if required. It is far enough right to not intefere with my old-fashion manual seats. The barrel of the 4" 45 rests just on the tunnel carpet, and the XD9SC fits fine too, same holster.

When I get in the truck, I remove the gun from my waistband and slip it in, under my thigh. When I get out... it comes out unobtrusively.

I'm not sure about the legalities driving around with the gun in "limited" plain sight. With the back gun, black holster, and black carpets, it all but disappears. I tried to mount it lower, but the barrel hit the tunnel of the seat rails, since I sit with the seat allllll the way back.

I'll test it for a week. See how it fares...

JW


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Now I just need to vacumn my truck...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Let us know how it holds after driving for awhile. Just wondering if the weight of the gun will pull it down? Don't get out and forget your gun. Some nervous Nelley sees it you'll get a ticket.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

If that velcro doesn't work out, try some "dual lock" made my 3M. I think target carries it, as does radio shack. It's similar to velcro but all plastic. Both sides look like densely packed tiny mushrooms. I use it at work and a couple square inches will hold a brick's weight from now 'til kingdom come.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I had a similar set up with my old car. Took the crap XD holster and some industrial Velcro and mounted the holster right next to the seat belt latch. Haven't really put the effort into doing the same with the new car yet.



JeffWard said:


> I'm not sure about the legalities driving around with the gun in "limited" plain sight.





Baldy said:


> Don't get out and forget your gun. Some nervous Nelley sees it you'll get a ticket.


Can you guys fill me in more about FL law; mainly what's the penalty if someone sees the gun and reports you? Here we have open carry, so it's no big deal if you accidentally flash your gun if you bend over or the wind catches your shirt or in Jeff's case if he opened his car door and someone saw the gun. I know FL doesn't have open carry and since we'll be there visiting in a couple weeks and will be moving back within the next few months (depending how quickly our house sells) I don't want to get myself into a jam.

I'm sure when my FL CCW permit comes it will be explained but that could be another month or so, so why wait? :smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, Jeff inspired me to get off my butt and do another car holster install. I've been without one since we bought the van in August, and they are really useful on long car trips. And since we're taking another trip to FL in a couple weeks, I figured now is as good a time as any. So I took my old CTAC holster instead of the XD holster I used last time, took off the belt hooks, bought some industrial strength Velcro, attached the Velcro to the holster and below the fabric on the seat and it's up and running.

I initially thought of mounting it where my last one was, right near the seat belt attachment, but then realized that if I brought up the little table between the front seat (something we do on long trips so we can eat on the fly) I'd not be able to get to the gun. So I put it on the front of the seat right where my right hand naturally falls when I'm sitting.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Todd said:


> I had a similar set up with my old car. Took the crap XD holster and some industrial Velcro and mounted the holster right next to the seat belt latch. Haven't really put the effort into doing the same with the new car yet.
> 
> Can you guys fill me in more about FL law; mainly what's the penalty if someone sees the gun and reports you? Here we have open carry, so it's no big deal if you accidentally flash your gun if you bend over or the wind catches your shirt or in Jeff's case if he opened his car door and someone saw the gun. I know FL doesn't have open carry and since we'll be there visiting in a couple weeks and will be moving back within the next few months (depending how quickly our house sells) I don't want to get myself into a jam.
> 
> I'm sure when my FL CCW permit comes it will be explained but that could be another month or so, so why wait? :smt033


When you get your CWP it will explain nothing to you about the Law. You need to get this book and it will help you a bunch.
http://www.floridafirearmslaw.com/

F.S. 790.01 on or about your person. So you can have it in or out of a holster and laying on the front seat as long as no one looking in your car can tell it's a gun. Under a hat, rag over it, or a newspaper. This is legal but not all officers know that. If someone calls a officer he may give you a summons or take you to jail. Not likely as long as you didn't threaten anyboby and you are respectful towards him.
Hope this helps you guys.:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Hmmm, I'd hope that right under my leg qualifies as "about my person", but I guess that's where LEO's get to interpret the law. 

I think I'll just hang a hat over it when I drive down next week. Seems like the easiest solution. Mine is only going to be used on long trips (4+ hours) where the gun starts to get uncomfortable after a while. If I leave the car for food or gas, or food that gives me gas, re-holster or put the gun in my bag before I open the door. 

Little hops around town and the gun's on me.


----------

